
Steve Jobs First Conceived “Statement HQ” for Apple in 1983 - Semteksam
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/steve_jobs_first_conceived_statement_hq_for_apple_in_1983/
======
hugh3
The article doesn't say that much, but I do like the (supposed) fact that the
best restaurant in San Jose at the time was a Sizzler.

